# Fujima Pipe



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone use the Fujima tobacco pipe? I like that it has a metal bowl insert that you can take out and clean after a few smokes. This is my cheapest of my 5 Pipes and as of late seems to be what I use when I want to only smoke for about 10 mins seeing the bowl is kind of small. Problem is it is getting harder to draw from. I have cleaned it the best I can see how, Changed the o-ring that came with it. If anyone has one any ideas? Thanks in advance

James


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Metal bowl? O-ring?

You get what you pay for.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I know its tough to part with ANYTHING you've spent money on. But brother, this is a pipe you may want to just get rid of. The fujima and the durables and all those chinese made pipes have little to no rules as to quality. The finishes/adhesives/parts/materials could be toxic when heated during smoking. You will get a MUCH better smoke from a cob or a cheap, ugly estate briar than one of these chinese poison pipes. It'll be a safer pipe to smoke too.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah I would avoid anything with a metal bowl. It sounds like it was a made in china product, and china isn't exactly known for their pipes...


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Understand what your saying on the might as well toss it. Was one of them seen in smoke shop buys looked kind of nice and flashy. Thought easy to clean. have used it a good 400 times in the last 2 years so I have well over my monies worth. Still looks almost new. 

Thanks
James


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

TanZ2005 said:


> Understand what your saying on the might as well toss it. Was one of them seen in smoke shop buys looked kind of nice and flashy. Thought easy to clean. have used it a good 400 times in the last 2 years so I have well over my monies worth. Still looks almost new.
> 
> Thanks
> James


Not trying to knock your purchasing decisions, but IMO a $20 Dr. Grabow or like Kyle said even a sub $10 cob would serve you better than that pipe.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I believe those might be meant for weed?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> I believe those might be meant for weed?


It is very possible, I have heard of a few "pipe" tobacco shops that sell more drug paraphernalia disguised as actual pipe tobacco paraphernalia.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Awesome, Well Don't smoke weed but yes guess that could be the case, Issue was my son and I went camping in 08 after we were 100 miles from home and only 10 cigars and a couple zips of tabacco to last the 2 weeks we found I had forget to pack the Pipe. So in to the nearest town asked where they sold bulk pipe tabacco only 1 shop in town I get there and they had 5 boxes of cigars and about 10 blends of pipe tabacco and loads of cigs, They only had a baby cob, like 5 different of this type and 4 other pipes that were way over priced for a 2 week cover pipe. So I said heck can't go wrong here LOL. Now it has been round filed. Thanks for the reply. Back to the Dr G, and the Rustic Saddle Bit and the couple other briar pipes I have my Meerschaum will keep it stored as I don't see them for sale anywhere around here anymore.
James


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

TanZ2005 said:


> Awesome, Well Don't smoke weed but yes guess that could be the case, Issue was my son and I went camping in 08 after we were 100 miles from home and only 10 cigars and a couple zips of tabacco to last the 2 weeks we found I had forget to pack the Pipe. So in to the nearest town asked where they sold bulk pipe tabacco only 1 shop in town I get there and they had 5 boxes of cigars and about 10 blends of pipe tabacco and loads of cigs, They only had a baby cob, like 5 different of this type and 4 other pipes that were way over priced for a 2 week cover pipe. So I said heck can't go wrong here LOL. Now it has been round filed. Thanks for the reply. Back to the Dr G, and the Rustic Saddle Bit and the couple other briar pipes I have my Meerschaum will keep it stored as I don't see them for sale anywhere around here anymore.
> James


Glad to see you have other pipes, it seems like that other one has served its purpose...


----------

